# ***IMPORTANT - WARNING FOR THOSE WITH OPEN ORDERS***



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Check your spec....and call your dealers

Audi have released packs as of now, (DEC 09)

so you can get Technology package with satnav, BT and AMI for £150 LESS than nav on its own!
you can also get Comfort package with parking, cruise control, auto-dimming pack for £465 less than the sum of the parts.

Due to pick mine up in the morning and i have ALL of those. I see a very frank and interesting chat coming on.


----------



## Michael_Works (Sep 21, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Check your spec....and call your dealers
> 
> Audi have released packs as of now, (DEC 09)
> 
> ...


Hi Tosh,

I'm glad you have raised this issue as I was just about to myself. I've been arguing with my dealer all day and will be contact Audi CS first thing tomorrow morning. I ordered my SE on the 1st October and It it's due to arrive mid Feb, so I'm going to hold out a few weeks so I can pick it up with the new reg.

Anyway, I'm looking at the Audi site this morning and I see the Special Edition now comes with Symphony and iPod connection for all cars ordered after 1st December and delivered after 1st March. So, I contact my dealer kindly asking them will my vehicle have these additional options as my vehicle doesn't even have a confirmed build week (hence not gone into production yet). My dealer replies "no, im sorry Michael, this only applies to cars ordered after the 1st December and delivered after the 1st March" (me?) .. I then asked, so what can be done to compensate? can I have these extras FOC since I have ordered an SE? They answered, no, I'm afraid not Michael, the reason you can't is because the vehicles are now more expensive than when you ordered your's.

As you can imagine, I'm frustrated and quite livid that they can do this to customers who have ordered cars, have not got a build week confirmed, add more options to the spec and not include them on the vehicles that haven't gone into production yet.

First thing I'm going to do is ring Audi CS ... any other options?

Michael


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

My car has just arrived in the Country - do you think I would really stand a chance now as I ordered it in July?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its worse than you think, just gone through the price list and they've reduced the price of all the bits to counter act the VAT increase.

So those that have been told you will have to pay the extra 2.5% if your cars delayed you also need to get onto the dealers because the bits are nowcheaper. 
Make sure they are not going to simply add the increase to the old price, you will end up worse off..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ahaydock said:


> My car has just arrived in the Country - do you think I would really stand a chance now as I ordered it in July?


You've not collected it. Ask yourself this. if you got it 1st of Jan would the dealer EXPECT you to pay the vat increase?
So if the price goes down or things become free BEFORE delivery should you not get it?


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Its worse than you think, just gone through the price list and they've reduced the price of all the bits to counter act the VAT increase.
> 
> So those that have been told you will have to pay the extra 2.5% if your cars delayed you also need to get onto the dealers because the bits are nowcheaper.
> Make sure they are not going to simply add the increase to the old price, you will end up worse off..


Just what In thought....clever by Audi..but equally insulting for those with orders in the pipeline.....


----------



## FreddieC (Oct 14, 2009)

Where can i see these new packs? cant see them on the audi website


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just worked mine out. if i was ordering now, and paying 17.5% at point of collection i would be paying £1090 less.
WTF is going on [smiley=bomb.gif]

Packs

4L6 8T1 7X1- Comfort package. Acoustic parking system (rear only), cruise control, auto-dimming rear-view mirror and light and rain sensors n £425.53 £500.00

8RY RSM UF1 - Sound package. BOSE® premium sound system, Symphony radio and iPod connection n £425.53 £500.00

PNA 9ZX 7A2 UF7 - Technology package - Satellite Navigation system-DVD based, Bluetooth interface and Audi Music Interface. CD changer can be selected in lieu of AMI. A multi-function steering wheel is recommended with this package n £1,272.34 £1,495.00


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Just worked mine out. if i was ordering now, and paying 17.5% at point of collection i would be paying £1090 less.
> WTF is going on [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Packs
> ...


Great spot - I am literally placing my order for a new TTS today, loaded with every extra and this will make a major difference to the price.

Thanks very much for this, interesting chat with the dealer this morning for me!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well spotted Kev and some well thought out points, would like to be at the dealers to hear the chat


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i've made this a sticky for the moment, thanks for the info kev


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

This has happened before. I bought a new A6 this time last year. I opted for MMI High (hard drive Sat Nav etc) which cost the king's ransom of £2,100. A few months later, it was £1,850. It's £500 now. :evil: Got nowhere with Audi.

Ldn


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> > My car has just arrived in the Country - do you think I would really stand a chance now as I ordered it in July?
> ...


Thanks - I'll ask but I am due to get it next week so before the VAT increase plus I did manage to knock £1400 off the list price plus got the £2K Audi Contribution as part of Coupe Season so good deal TBH


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Managed to get a 'good will' guesture but not to the full value. Got nothing better to do so I'm happy to sit and annoy the dealer. To his credit he is supporting me against AUK.


----------



## Michael_Works (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm due to ring Audi CS at 1pm.

I'll let you know how I get on, I feel completely had over by Audi :x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Good luck riding that lame horse.
They will say "the contract is between you and the dealer. Speak to your dealer."


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Michael_Works said:


> I'm due to ring Audi CS at 1pm.
> 
> I'll let you know how I get on, I feel completely had over by Audi :x


I do not think it is a case of had over ( everything from toys to cars, food to houses have changes like this) , but I do think you should just say right I will cancel my order and replace it!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Michael_Works said:
> 
> 
> > I'm due to ring Audi CS at 1pm.
> ...


That could be fun everyone cancel their orders and pick up each others cancellations :lol:


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

My stealer knew nothing about the packs but I put him straight :lol:

The comfort pack does not come with dimming and folding mirrors, so had to add that as an option for an extra £260.

:lol: Gone for the Comfort and Technology packs, had to add Bose as an option on top. All in all it only seems to have saved me a few hundred quid but every bit helps, also gained parking assist, so a bonus TBH.

Good luck to everyone who fights to get the better deal.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Just worked mine out. if i was ordering now, and paying 17.5% at point of collection i would be paying £1090 less.
> WTF is going on [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Packs
> ...


The last part of that i.e. "auto-dimming rear-view mirror and light and rain sensors" doesn't look as complete as the "Light and rain sensor package 6XK 4L6 4GP" for £450. The order code in the Comfort Package just mentions 4L6 - so no sun band and folding mirrors? I hope I'm wrong.

Also I can't see Short Shift Manual Gearbox as an option (that was missing in the October brochure as well as far as I can see).

Unless you know better of course 

Mark


----------



## TT-Newbie (Sep 18, 2009)

Just as a matter of interest, Audi aren't going to be increasing those prices anymore when VAT goes back to 17.5% are they?


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

TT-Newbie said:


> Just as a matter of interest, Audi aren't going to be increasing those prices anymore when VAT goes back to 17.5% are they?


VAT is charged at 17.5% in the Dec 09 brochure.

Mark


----------



## mooret (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm pretty much with you all on this issue, but its too late for me as we picked ours up on Thursday.

Can I offer a slightly different opinion to balance the argument? The price rises quoted by Audi for Jan were out of their control. It was down to the Chancellor.

The question is, if you ordered your car last week and had agreed the price and technically entered into a contract to purchase, you would not accept a 5% increase in the cost of the car. You would expect to purchase it at the agreed price. Therefore, should you not be happy to pay what you expected when you did the deal and why should the dealer reduce the price after you have placed the order.

There is no obligation for the dealer to reduce their prices and or give you the advantage of the equipment packs. That said, its got to be worth a try and good luck to you all.


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Noticed that the Techno pack doesn't include the SatNav 'Plus', just the basic system.

Big difference!.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Blaven11 said:


> Noticed that the Techno pack doesn't include the SatNav 'Plus', just the basic system.
> 
> Big difference!.


says "Satellite Navigation system-DVD based", that means Nav+


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

m-a-r-k said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Just worked mine out. if i was ordering now, and paying 17.5% at point of collection i would be paying £1090 less.
> ...


Definitely no folding mirrors, I have just had to add them at acost of £260 inc VAT.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

johnny_hungus said:


> Definitely no folding mirrors, I have just had to add them at acost of £260 inc VAT.


Hmm, I don't want Cruise Control (any one who drives in the Highlands of Scotland will know there are VERY few opportunities to use it, and then only for a minute or two!) So the Comfort Package costs £500 and what I want (rear parking sensors and the light and rain sensor package) costs £750.

Not all the extra increase in price is the VAT difference. Looks like Audi have added an additional cost to make up for the 'perceived' saving in the cost of the Packages.


----------



## Eavsie (Jul 11, 2007)

Short shift gearbox is still standard on s-line's, pick up mine next week so hopefully will be ok. Was determined to get it before Vat increase and managed £2000 discount for no P-ex. Thought the Special Ed. was a short run! and opted for it. Great cars though.


m-a-r-k said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Just worked mine out. if i was ordering now, and paying 17.5% at point of collection i would be paying £1090 less.
> ...


----------



## TT-Newbie (Sep 18, 2009)

Just spec'd an identical one to mine and it's come out over 3% higher on the RRP - I guess that even with the packs Audi are still hiding a small price increase in there somewhere?


----------



## vegeta (Dec 1, 2009)

Looking at the new costs it seems there is quite a large price rise. I am not sure you guys have got the raw deal at all!


----------



## Dabz (Sep 7, 2009)

I contacted my dealer to see about adding parking sensors on to my order yesterday and was told that if I wanted to order the same car with the same extras now it would end up being far more expensive...not sure those with existing open orders are hard done by after all!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You need to sit down and work it out. Dealers don't seem to know the front from the backend of a car, so dont trust anything they say..

If you use the NEW price list and the packs, don't forget for anyone collecting now, its ONLY 15% VAT not the 17.5% listed.
Mines best part of a £1000 cheaper using the new price list.

Everyone's end game will changed based on the OPTIONS/Model you have ordered.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

called the dealer this morning, and im upgrading to the audio pack and comfort pack... its cheaper and i get the ipod connector and cruise control, which i didnt spec originally.. and i save money - bargain!


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> called the dealer this morning, and im upgrading to the audio pack and comfort pack... its cheaper and i get the ipod connector and cruise control, which i didnt spec originally.. and i save money - bargain!


I noticed in your signature you have ordered Folding Mirrors. Did you notice that they aren't in the Comport Package?


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

hmmm, yes.. will have to have a combination of the comfort pack, and the rain and light sensors package....

the packages the merrier! :lol:


----------



## vegeta (Dec 1, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> You need to sit down and work it out. Dealers don't seem to know the front from the backend of a car, so dont trust anything they say..
> 
> If you use the NEW price list and the packs, don't forget for anyone collecting now, its ONLY 15% VAT not the 17.5% listed.
> Mines best part of a £1000 cheaper using the new price list.
> ...


I assume you have got the sat nav dvd based etc then. That package is great and is making me think about parting with another £805. It comes with £1970 worth of extra stuff for my s line special edition!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I spotted the same in the A4 brochure.

I worked out i'd have got DAB and saved £200 ..... but only in December and it seems the prices aren't for December deliveries. Once you get into 2010 then the price would actually be about £600 more.

I do think these are price increases disguised in a strange way.

If does of course depend on your options.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

I ordered my car yesterday but cant help thinking that I could do with one more extra. I dont want to get the car and find myself having things retrofitted and kicking myself. Im thinking of these three:

1. Light and rain sensor package. Includes auto-dimming rear-view mirror and door mirrors,
automatic headlight activation, automatic windscreen wipers and sunband for windscreen.
Also includes electrically adjustable, heated, folding door mirrors - £450

2. Comfort package. Acoustic parking system (rear only), cruise control, auto-dimming rear-view
mirror and light and rain sensors - £500

3. Metallic Paint - Phantom Black - £500

Has anyone got any opinions or personal experience with these packs? Which should i choose?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

well number 3 would be out immediately.
I'd go with the pack, more toys.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> well number 3 would be out immediately.
> I'd go with the pack, more toys.


ye i think i agree with you.

I cant decide which pack to get ad I wouldn't want the cruise control on the comfort pack but would need the full rain and lights + rear parking. Do you think the dealer would substitute the CC for the rest of the L&R sensor package?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> well number 3 would be out immediately.
> I'd go with the pack, more toys.


Tosh would disagree with anything with the word black in it!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

no no no, not the word.

TT and black yes, just doesn't work FOR me

Corsa or Golf in lack yes, ok - but thats the issue black attracts a certain stereotype with over large wheels, chrome everything, after market LEDs blue-tack'd on and overlarge exhaust that sound like a 707 powering up for take off.

Black Wii looks good.
I like my black bin better than the green one
I like coke better than fanta.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> no no no, not the word.
> 
> TT and black yes, just doesn't work FOR me
> 
> ...


 :lol:

Each to their own! Ive got a black car atm and love the look of a black car when its nice and clean 

There will be no aftermarket exhausts, chrome, led's etc on my car thats for sure!!


----------



## Dabz (Sep 7, 2009)

my current car is black...never again! Looks great (is an astra sporthatch) but it' impossible to keep clean for more than 5 minutes


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Comfort pack is not available on the TTS but the other packs are :roll:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

johnny_hungus said:


> Comfort pack is not available on the TTS but the other packs are :roll:


uhm, the brochure says it is... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > Comfort pack is not available on the TTS but the other packs are :roll:
> ...


Yep. The current brochure says its available as an option on all models inc TTS quattro...


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

mailrush said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> > johnny_hungus said:
> ...


Yep, you are both correct, seems my dealer does not know his arse from his elbow..... :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

johnny_hungus said:


> Yep, you are both correct, seems my dealer does not know his arse from his elbow..... :lol:


i would give him a talking to about where his arse and elbow are exactly!! :lol:


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, you are both correct, seems my dealer does not know his arse from his elbow..... :lol:
> ...


Spoke to him today and told him to sort his life out :lol:


----------



## D'OH! (Oct 5, 2008)

So, you agree a price for a car with a specific set of options to be delivered at some point in the future. Before the car is delivered the price of the options goes up. Are you going to go back to the dealer and offer him more money?

I think not.

You go into Tesco and see they're offering two for one on some biscuits you purchased last week. Are you going to ask for your 'free' pack.

Again, I think not.

So why on earth should you expect the dealer to refund the difference between the price you paid and some 'special offer' he now has?

Just asking.

(grabs tin hat and runs......)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

D'OH! said:


> So, you agree a price for a car with a specific set of options to be delivered at some point in the future. Before the car is delivered the price of the options goes up. Are you going to go back to the dealer and offer him more money?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> ...


buts that's not what happened....

To use your analogy.....
Tescos advertise some biscuits at £3, but when you get to the store they are doing two for one at £2.50
are you still tellng me you are going to pay the £3 and only take one pack? I think not...

Why on earth should tescos expect the people to pay the advertised price, when its now less in store?
Just telling....


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> buts that's not what happened....
> 
> To use your analogy.....
> Tescos advertise some biscuits at £3, but when you get to the store they are doing two for one at £2.50
> ...


+1 :lol:


----------



## D'OH! (Oct 5, 2008)

Ahh, I see, I misunderstood. [smiley=oops.gif]

I thought you'd signed a contract and agreed to purchase a specific spec at a specific price some months in advance. I didn't realise you'd simply wandered in off the street with an ad from Auto Trader.

mmmmm biscuits.... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## mark123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Several people seem to suggest that once order signed the price is fixed and whist in practice this generally works - per terms and conditions of my current Audi order and also one from a VW dealer for my current car if the manufacturers recommended price goes up or down once the order is placed the dealer can technically ask you to pay the difference or discount you order by this amount in full, or if not you have the option to cancel the order in full within 14 days, which I assume are the same T&Cs for most people?

Anyway from running through my order for my new TTS on order, given the price changes on 1st December although you save on the packages the base price of the car exc VAT has gone up therefore i am making a relatively small saving overall by switching to new price structure.


----------



## taylord12 (Jan 7, 2010)

hi,ordered my tt tdi se late dec 2009 with sat nav+ and rain sensor/light package now i find out that they offer better packages over a £1000 cheaper with more stuff included,so before i give the dealer a ring for a friendly chat ?to ask why he didnt tell me about the new packages. can any one tell me if im within my rights to can change these options ?as i know there will try to fob me off,so i want to be ready when they try it .cars not been built yet so hope i can change them.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

was just on the audi configurator online and they have now added these packs (inluding the SE)...


----------

